# xmobar-darcs: emerge fallisce

## formica

Purtroppo sto sbattendo le corna xmobar-darcs (haskell-overlay)...

non ho veramente idea di cosa possa essere.

Anche xmobar dal portage classico fallisce miseramente!

Any idea?

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-misc/xmobar-darcs-0 from gentoo-haskell

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * CPV:  x11-misc/xmobar-darcs-0

 * REPO: gentoo-haskell

 * USE:  elibc_glibc kernel_linux mail unicode userland_GNU x86 xft

>>> Unpacking source...

 * Fetching darcs repository http://code.haskell.org/xmobar into /usr/portage/distfiles/darcs-src...

/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xmobar-darcs-0/work /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xmobar-darcs-0/work

 * Running darcs pull --all --set-scripts-executable http://code.haskell.org/xmobar

Pulling from "http://code.haskell.org/xmobar"...               

No remote changes to pull in!

/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xmobar-darcs-0/work                  

 * Copying xmobar from /usr/portage/distfiles/darcs-src...

 * Darcs repository contents are now in /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xmobar-darcs-0/work/xmobar-darcs-0

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xmobar-darcs-0/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xmobar-darcs-0/work/xmobar-darcs-0 ...

 * Using cabal-1.8.0.2.

[1 of 1] Compiling Main             ( /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xmobar-darcs-0/work/xmobar-darcs-0/Setup.lhs, /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xmobar-darcs-0/work/xmobar-darcs-0/Setup.o )

Linking setup ...

Configuring xmobar-0.10...

setup: At least the following dependencies are missing:

base ==4.*

 * ERROR: x11-misc/xmobar-darcs-0 failed:

 *   setup configure failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 1699:  Called cabal_src_compile

 *   environment, line  415:  Called cabal-configure

 *   environment, line  333:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       ./setup configure --ghc --prefix=/usr --with-compiler="$(ghc-getghc)" --with-hc-pkg="$(ghc-getghcpkg)" --prefix=/usr --libdir=/usr/$(get_libdir) --libsubdir=${P}/ghc-$(ghc-version) --datadir=/usr/share/ --datasubdir=${P}/ghc-$(ghc-version) ${cabalconf} ${CABAL_CONFIGURE_FLAGS} "$@" || die "setup configure failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-misc/xmobar-darcs-0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-misc/xmobar-darcs-0'.

 * This ebuild used the following eclasses from overlays:

 *   /usr/local/portage/layman/haskell/eclass/haskell-cabal.eclass

 *   /usr/local/portage/layman/haskell/eclass/ghc-package.eclass

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'gentoo-haskell': '/usr/local/portage/layman/haskell/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xmobar-darcs-0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xmobar-darcs-0/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xmobar-darcs-0/work/xmobar-darcs-0'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-misc/xmobar-darcs-0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xmobar-darcs-0/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-misc/xmobar-darcs-0:

 * ERROR: x11-misc/xmobar-darcs-0 failed:

 *   setup configure failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 1699:  Called cabal_src_compile

 *   environment, line  415:  Called cabal-configure

 *   environment, line  333:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       ./setup configure --ghc --prefix=/usr --with-compiler="$(ghc-getghc)" --with-hc-pkg="$(ghc-getghcpkg)" --prefix=/usr --libdir=/usr/$(get_libdir) --libsubdir=${P}/ghc-$(ghc-version) --datadir=/usr/share/ --datasubdir=${P}/ghc-$(ghc-version) ${cabalconf} ${CABAL_CONFIGURE_FLAGS} "$@" || die "setup configure failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-misc/xmobar-darcs-0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-misc/xmobar-darcs-0'.

 * This ebuild used the following eclasses from overlays:

 *   /usr/local/portage/layman/haskell/eclass/haskell-cabal.eclass

 *   /usr/local/portage/layman/haskell/eclass/ghc-package.eclass

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'gentoo-haskell': '/usr/local/portage/layman/haskell/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xmobar-darcs-0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xmobar-darcs-0/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xmobar-darcs-0/work/xmobar-darcs-0'

```

----------

## djinnZ

 *formica wrote:*   

>  * Running darcs pull --all --set-scripts-executable http://code.haskell.org/xmobar
> 
> Pulling from "http://code.haskell.org/xmobar"...               
> 
> No remote changes to pull in!

 a naso sembra che debba scaricare da http://code.haskell.org/xmobar e non ci riesce, quindi la compilazione fallisce perché non c'è nulla da compilare.

----------

## formica

Il messaggio dice che NON CI SONO cambiamenti remoti da "inserire"... insomma non mi pare sia quello il problema.

Boh, chi ci capisce è bravo.

Che fare?

----------

## Onip

```
Configuring xmobar-0.10...

setup: At least the following dependencies are missing:

base ==4.* 
```

Direi che è più probabile che manchi qualche dipendenza, anche se di haskell conosco solamente il nome...

----------

## formica

 *Onip wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Configuring xmobar-0.10...
> 
> ...

 

Lo credo anch'io... il problema è capire quale.

L'ultima riga è criptica... chi me la spiega?  :Very Happy: 

```
base ==4.*
```

----------

## lavish

Perchè non metti la versione in portage? La uso e funziona perfettamente, sicuramente posso darti un aiuto maggiore su quella (usavo anche io l'haskell overlay, ma recentemente l'ho completamente tolto)  :Wink: 

----------

## formica

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Perchè non metti la versione in portage? La uso e funziona perfettamente, sicuramente posso darti un aiuto maggiore su quella (usavo anche io l'haskell overlay, ma recentemente l'ho completamente tolto) 

 

Intanto grazie mille  :Wink: 

Sono passato all'overlay perchè usando il portage ufficiale ho problemi persino ad installare xmonad:

```

* xmonad-0.8.1.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                   [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * CPV:  x11-wm/xmonad-0.8.1

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking xmonad-0.8.1.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/xmonad-0.8.1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/xmonad-0.8.1/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/xmonad-0.8.1/work/xmonad-0.8.1 ...

 * Using cabal-1.8.0.2.

[1 of 1] Compiling Main             ( /var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/xmonad-0.8.1/work/xmonad-0.8.1/Setup.lhs, /var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/xmonad-0.8.1/work/xmonad-0.8.1/Setup.o )

Linking setup ...

Configuring xmonad-0.8.1...

Flags chosen: testing=False, small_base=True

Dependency X11 >=1.4.3: using X11-1.5.0.0

Dependency base ==3.*: using base-3.0.1.0

Dependency containers -any: using containers-0.1.0.1

Dependency directory -any: using directory-1.0.0.0

Dependency mtl -any: using mtl-1.1.0.0

Dependency process -any: using process-1.0.0.0

Dependency unix -any: using unix-2.3.0.0

Using Cabal-1.8.0.2 compiled by ghc-6.8

Using compiler: ghc-6.8.2

Using install prefix: /usr

Binaries installed in: /usr/bin

Libraries installed in: /usr/lib/xmonad-0.8.1/ghc-6.8.2

Private binaries installed in: /usr/libexec

Data files installed in: /usr/share/xmonad-0.8.1/ghc-6.8.2

Documentation installed in: /usr/share/doc/xmonad-0.8.1

No alex found

Using ar found on system at: /usr/bin/ar

No c2hs found

No cpphs found

No ffihugs found

Using gcc version 4.3.4 found on system at: /usr/bin/gcc

Using ghc version 6.8.2 given by user at: /usr/bin/ghc

Using ghc-pkg version 6.8.2 given by user at: /usr/bin/ghc-pkg

No greencard found

No haddock found

No happy found

No hmake found

Using hsc2hs version 0.66 found on system at: /usr/bin/hsc2hs

No hscolour found

No hugs found

No jhc found

Using ld found on system at: /usr/bin/ld

No lhc found

No lhc-pkg found

No nhc98 found

Using pkg-config version 0.23 found on system at: /usr/bin/pkg-config

Using ranlib found on system at: /usr/bin/ranlib

Using strip found on system at: /usr/bin/strip

Using tar found on system at: /bin/tar

Preprocessing library xmonad-0.8.1...

Preprocessing executables for xmonad-0.8.1...

Building xmonad-0.8.1...

[1 of 8] Compiling XMonad.StackSet  ( XMonad/StackSet.hs, dist/build/XMonad/StackSet.o )

[2 of 8] Compiling XMonad.Core      ( XMonad/Core.hs, dist/build/XMonad/Core.o )

[3 of 8] Compiling XMonad.Layout    ( XMonad/Layout.hs, dist/build/XMonad/Layout.o )

[4 of 8] Compiling XMonad.Operations ( XMonad/Operations.hs, dist/build/XMonad/Operations.o )

[5 of 8] Compiling XMonad.ManageHook ( XMonad/ManageHook.hs, dist/build/XMonad/ManageHook.o )

[6 of 8] Compiling XMonad.Config    ( XMonad/Config.hs, dist/build/XMonad/Config.o )

[7 of 8] Compiling XMonad.Main      ( dist/build/XMonad/Main.hs, dist/build/XMonad/Main.o )

XMonad/Main.hsc:303:21:

    Couldn't match expected type `KeyCode' against inferred type `Char'

      Expected type: KeyCode

      Inferred type: Char

    In the second argument of `(/=)', namely '\NUL'

    In the first argument of `when', namely `(kc /= '\NUL')'

 * ERROR: x11-wm/xmonad-0.8.1 failed:

 *   setup build failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3015:  Called haskell-cabal_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2366:  Called cabal_src_compile

 *   environment, line  545:  Called cabal-build

 *   environment, line  450:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       ./setup build || die "setup build failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-wm/xmonad-0.8.1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-wm/xmonad-0.8.1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/xmonad-0.8.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/xmonad-0.8.1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/xmonad-0.8.1/work/xmonad-0.8.1'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-wm/xmonad-0.8.1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/xmonad-0.8.1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-wm/xmonad-0.8.1:

 * ERROR: x11-wm/xmonad-0.8.1 failed:

 *   setup build failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3015:  Called haskell-cabal_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2366:  Called cabal_src_compile

 *   environment, line  545:  Called cabal-build

 *   environment, line  450:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       ./setup build || die "setup build failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-wm/xmonad-0.8.1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-wm/xmonad-0.8.1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/xmonad-0.8.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/xmonad-0.8.1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/xmonad-0.8.1/work/xmonad-0.8.1'

 * IMPORTANT: 6 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

----------

## formica

Emerge continua a fallire. Da quanto ho capito c'è incompatibilità tra X.org 1.5 e Xmonad 0.9. Dovrei fare il downgrade di X.org.

Ho risolto con la versione 0.9.1 di Xmonad (che non è ancora in portage) installata tramite cabal-install (che è in portage).

Non metto il tag [RISOLTO] perchè l'incompatibilità permane.

Altri info su http://xmonad.org/intro.html

Saluti

----------

